# Bicycle cleaning kit



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried or used the bicycle cleaning kit shown on old roads.Looking at the before and after pictures are very impressive.On the older bikes with real chrome i use a brillo pad and water and have had good results.doller store has little brass brushes for getting around the spoke nipples.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 19, 2010)

I know about the double words in the above thread,i have seen this on other replys,it seems it is only when it drops down to the next sentence.


----------



## mpr455 (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought that kit from old roads and i thought i was going to be disappointed boy was i wrong.this stuff works! Cleaned up my chrome on my 41 schwinn and the nickel on my 46 monark. Now you have to remember that it will not make chrome like it just came out of the tank but it does take all that surface rust and grunge off. It will not remove pits and if plating is lifted or gone your out of luck. But i give this stuff 2 thumbs up!-big mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info.big mike.i will give it a try.


----------



## snitz427 (Mar 11, 2010)

If it's just for the chrome (which is the only before/after pics I saw) ... I would save the money and run to walmart.  I bought general oil (little white bottle, all purpose lubing) and a huge bag of 0000 steel wool for $5.  Here's the results after minimal scrubbing.  Probably took half an hour to do the whole wheel... although doing the spoke is a PITA with steelwool (I'll be using a brush for the spokes from here out).

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4096228&l=bdad7763b9&id=627111331

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4096229&l=2bd6f021e4&id=627111331


----------

